# XM app for TIVO



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

keep getting error "java is not recognized as an internal or external command.operable program or batch file" when I try to run the XM Online App. Would appreciated any assistance, Thanks


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

There's an XM app for Tivo? What does it do?


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Its an application that allows streaming of XM radio to your Tivo. I just wish I could get it to run.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

I may be this,

http://www.watty.com/myprograms/hmesatradio.html










(untried)


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

ajayabb said:


> keep getting error "java is not recognized as an internal or external command.operable program or batch file" when I try to run the XM Online App. Would appreciated any assistance, Thanks


Do you have a JVM installed? That error message looks like it can't find Java. Many apps require Java to be installed separately. Go to

http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp

Scroll down to "Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6" and click the Download button next to it. That will install Java and should also add it to your PATH. Once installed, be sure to close the existing Command window you're using and open a new one so that the PATH variable gets properly updated after you install, then try your app again.

If you're still having problems, please post the exact command you're typing in.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, I will reinstall it when I get home and let you know what happens


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

I reinstalled JRE 6 and reattempted to run the batch file "Run radioonline", and still received the aforementioned error . Java is not recognized as an internal or external command,operable program or batch file. By the way, pardon me for being naive to alot of this stuff


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I need to set an environment variable but I am not sure which command to insert any ideas?


----------



## ansmith (Apr 7, 2007)

Follow these steps:

1. you should add that directory java path in the PATH environment variable. 
2. You need to download and install j2sdk.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

so are you saying that installing j2sdk should fix the problem?


----------

